# My cat peed in my box of adhesion powder.



## Alexzandra (Apr 2, 2011)

Just thought I'd let yall know. Watch those shallow boxes of adhesion around your babies. I hope his bum isn't glued shut tomorrow.


----------



## 20vK (Jul 9, 2011)

This is hilarious.

Thanks for the warning - I'll make sure the cat and print factory never cross paths!

Hope your cat is alright!


----------



## Alexzandra (Apr 2, 2011)

Maybe this should be considered a "sticky" topic. lol


----------

